# Lets to welcome our new Moderator!!!



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

James, aka "Played TT" 










:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks Noah haha:beer:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Be on your best behavior!! The ban patrol has been unleashed. :laugh: I was wondering why you changed your signature.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

oh shiet there goes the neighborhood!!!

as VWVortex user id #13, I don't know if I like this :laugh:

:beer::beer: cheers and good luck with this thankless task!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Morio said:


> oh shiet there goes the neighborhood!!!
> 
> as VWVortex user id #13, I don't know if I like this :laugh:
> 
> :beer::beer: cheers and good luck with this thankless task!!


Thanked or not I'd like to just get the forum moving again with topics that stay on point and to get others posting again that have been shying away lately. We used to know each other by name and even though there are more members now that shouldn't change:thumb up:


Forty-six and 2 said:


> Be on your best behavior!! The ban patrol has been unleashed. :laugh: I was wondering why you changed your signature.


Haha I'm only here to keep things moving and to make sure topics stay on point with as little name calling as possible. Obviously people will have their differences and argue, but the days of throwing around egos and taking stabs verbally within the threads is OVER.


PS I changed my sig way before this came about:laugh:. I just figured to lead by example:beer:


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

What does "on topic" mean?  my eyeballs thank you in advance James! If I had to read another 100 page thread of whose **** is bigger I was going to go blind lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

so no nudies?


----------



## racin2redline (Sep 25, 2008)

Neb said:


> so no nudies?


Damn.. I got a few good selfies


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

racin2redline said:


> Damn.. I got a few good selfies


ROFL


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Selfies will be stickied and used as mug shots to set examples of what not to do :laugh:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats man! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Congrats man! :beer::thumbup:


Thanks:wave:. Why not stick around some more


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks:wave:. Why not stick around some more


Maybe I will! The forums feel better already! :heart:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats bro :beer::beer: i feel like i can crawl out of my shell a little now..


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Never Play A Played_TT 

congrats to Played_TT 

Keep up the great Work


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Congrats James! And thanks for doing the job!

Hopefully more focus will make for a better forum.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Maybe I will! The forums feel better already! :heart:


I sure do hope so


chaldowhiteboy said:


> Congrats bro :beer::beer: i feel like i can crawl out of my shell a little now..


Thanks! And go for it!


ModsTTand said:


> Never Play A Played_TT
> 
> congrats to Played_TT
> 
> Keep up the great Work


Thanks man!


Converted2VW said:


> Congrats James! And thanks for doing the job!
> 
> Hopefully more focus will make for a better forum.


No problem. Hopefully everyone new and old will contribute more :thumb up:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

I really want to post longcat in here, but I won't. Congrats. 

Send noodz


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

L33t A2 said:


> I really want to post longcat in here, but I won't. Congrats.
> 
> Send noodz


I'll let one long cat per calendar year slide. Unlimited crubs fentz bricks and burshes if appropriate.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

congrats...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Krissrock said:


> congrats...


Thanks:beer:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Good shi---- I mean, stuff. 

Good stuff!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Raek said:


> Good shi---- I mean, stuff.
> 
> Good stuff!


:thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Wait...this forum has moderators??


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Wait...this forum has moderators??


That's what I was wondering.....:laugh:


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

PLAYED TT said:


> I'll let one long cat per calendar year slide. Unlimited crubs fentz bricks and burshes if appropriate.


ic:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

^
Now THATS a #longcat :laugh:


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

From the car lounge 



dcmix5 said:


> It has aged well, because the TT was actually designed by God himself. It is written that He rested on the Seventh Day, but there was no rest. This was the day God created the Audi TT. It wasn't until 1995 that humanity had skulls strong enough to contain the brain explosions that were inevitable once this machine was revealed. Think of this like the opening of Pandora's Box, but instead of all sorts of horrible **** and nightmares popping out, you are treated with the gorgeous and timeless angel sperm known as the Audi TT.
> 
> So, next time you say, "Thank God"...what you really mean is, "Thank God for the Audi TT".


LMAO


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

^^^^:laugh: "angel sperm"!!!


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Now THATS a #longcat :laugh:


And you just had to quote it:facepalm:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Wait...this forum has moderators??


Does now:laugh:


20v master said:


> That's what I was wondering.....:laugh:


The others gave up and ran away:laugh:


L33t A2 said:


> ic:


I would have expected you to post one on the last day of the year and first day of the year so you could post them 2 days in a row:laugh:


warranty225cpe said:


> ^
> Now THATS a #longcat :laugh:


:laugh:


SteveCJr said:


> And you just had to quote it:facepalm:


Unquoted


And lol noah thats great:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

welcome new moderator


think we could clean up this forum, its more ads than posts lately

also, whats up with the PM's here, I have 65356 new messages lol


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

welcome!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Does now:laugh:



'bout damn time. (wait...am I gonna get banned by the new mod for using "damn'?) 

As above...congrats.

b.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks guys. And I don't think there's much I can do about the adds. We just need to get the topics moving more to make up for them


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Thanks guys. And I don't think there's much I can do about the adds. We just need to get the topics moving more to make up for them


The only other thing is to ask to consolidate. But members have to request that on our own to the vendors directly. For example all 3 CTS threads could be consolidated, but we would as a community have to ask them.

I asked, others would help in our cause to keep things clean and tidy around here :thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4251203-***Big-turbo-Kit-for-TT225s-Do-you-want-***/page10


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> The only other thing is to ask to consolidate. But members have to request that on our own to the vendors directly. For example all 3 CTS threads could be consolidated, but we would as a community have to ask them.
> 
> I asked, others would help in our cause to keep things clean and tidy around here :thumbup:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4251203-***Big-turbo-Kit-for-TT225s-Do-you-want-***/page10


I'm down for whatever you guys want as long as the forum pace stays where it is or picks up


----------

